# Directions to Pickaroon?



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

Hello boaters
We are planning a Northgate Canyon trip and I was wondering about the driving directions to the Pickaroon access. Google maps shows a route thru this private ranch (the A Bar A) but searching posts here indicated that one should go all the way south thru Fox Park? Any locals willing to share some info on the best way to get there?

Thanks
LR


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Pickaroon is a very long shuttle,( like 5 hours) and the river access is more of a hole through the willows. The road is high clearance, and can become 4 wheel drive, it would not be good to drive if raining and muddy. 

I would recommend going to Bennet Peak, much shorter shuttle, and a concrete ramp, more river miles, but almost a trade off time wise, depending on flows and road conditions.

If you do go to Pickaroon, take the southern route, it's shorter. It would be a short shuttle through A Bar A, but it is private property. The northern route listed in Whitewater of the southern rockies is ridiculosly long.
A decent forest circus map is good to have if you go to Pickaroon.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks mattman

The BennetPeak access looks much better but unfortunately we only have an overnight and 30+ miles is a bit much for the time we have...


----------



## bill (Oct 13, 2003)

take out at 6 mile


----------



## lgwalker (Mar 12, 2013)

We did it as an overnight just a few weekends ago at about 1500 cfs and it was easy to make it from Routt to Bennett...


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

Routt to Bennett is a very easy overnighter, would not recommend taking out at pickaroon.


----------

